# Mark On Benson Pocket Watch



## Brulon (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello, I have a J.W. Benson sterling silver pocket watch which came to me from my late father's belongings. It has the .925 fineness mark inside the back cover and alongside this is a mark which looks like an upper case letter 'U' with the top edges turned slightly outwards, which gives it the appearance of a vase or urn. It also looks as if it is set in the middle of a celtic cross but that might be my fertile imagination.

Underneath the fineness mark and the 'U' there is a date mark of 'h' which I believe could be for 1903.

A little further down, there are two numbers, one underneath the other:- 0675287 and 27680 and underneath those there is a letter 'E' which I would also like to know the meaning of. Would one of the numbers be a serial number?

I wondered if there was anyone on the forum who could give me some idea of what the 'U' mark signifies and also the letter 'E' mark. I don't have a camera and so am unable to provide a picture but am hoping someone will recognise the marks I have described.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If it's silver, you could look here:-

http://www.theassayoffice.co.uk/date_letters.html

Gold here:-

http://www.gold-traders.co.uk/hallmarks/

Mike


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, it's a nice friendly place

I would invest in a digital camera, even the real cheap ones (or 'phone) can give excellent pics and you really do need to post some pics to get acurate information

The 'U' stamp you describe is almost certainly the import mark for London which, seeing it is a Benson who were based at Ludgate Hill, would be right

Chris


----------



## Brulon (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks to Mike for the web address of the Assay Office (useful site) and also to Chris for the info that the letter 'U' could be an import mark. As there is a 'SWISS' stamp on the movement, this would seem to tie in.

I will have to try and borrow a camera and see if I can find a way of getting the picture onto my computer and then onto this forum. I am something of a 77 year old technical numbskull I'm afraid so it may take me some time. It occurs to me that it must be difficult to get enough light onto the watch surface and at the right angle in order to get a clear picture of the marks. Any tips?

Do pocket watches usually have a serial number stamped on them?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Mike...You should be able to find some numbers on your watch. The movement itself should have a number, and you may find another on the case. In these pics of my Waltham, you can clearly see the movement serial number on the right (which in this case dates it to 1908)










In this picture, you can see another serial number...this is the number of the case, and on a full hunter (as this is) each section, the front cover, the back cover and the curvette (or movement cover) should all carry the same mark.










The search begins! :thumbsup:


----------

